# Einladung gestalten



## Collega (7. November 2005)

Soll für eine Kollegin eine Einladung gestalten. Soll folgendermaßen aussehen: (aufgebaut wie ein Buch)

vorne ein Bild und "Einladung zum XY. Geburtstag"
Innenseite links: ein Gedicht und kleine Grafik
Innenseite rechts: Daten: wo, wann.....
Rückseite: nur noch Grafik

Wie mach ich das am besten? Wegen Ausdruck usw.


----------



## mogmog (7. November 2005)

Hallöchen 

ich würde sagen das lässt sich am besten nicht mit PS machen sonder mit Adobe Illustrator oder FreeHand, Corell ect. welche Programme auch immer du nutzt.
Das Geht einfach, schneller und ist besser für den druck geeignet.

die PDF im anhang kannste dir ja mal als Idee anschauen. ist vieleicht ein kleiner Denkanstoß.

grüße


----------



## Collega (7. November 2005)

okay das design hab ich eh schon;
adobe illustrator? ist das beim photoshop dabei? ansonsten muss ich irgendwo corel herbekommen

wie mach ich dass dann mit den seiten; kann ich die dann in der mitte teilen; oder einzeln eine A5 Seite?


----------



## Collega (7. November 2005)

jemand eine idee?


----------



## foxx21 (7. November 2005)

Du könntest ja das Design der einzelnen Seiten im Photoshop gestalten und dann aus Kostengründen die Handhabung mit Word machen. Das wär halt mein Vorschlag. Im Word einfach Querformat und die Seiten Teilen. Evtl. beidseitig bedrucken und fertig.

lg


----------



## metty (7. November 2005)

Illustrator? Hallo? Nein... Das ist wie der Name schon sagt ein Illustrationsprogramm.
Verwende Quark oder Indesign von Adobe, das sind spezielle Layoutprogramme. Nur natürlich liegen die preislich wie Photoshop... Illustrator ist mein Favorit, damit kannst du alles machen. Und wenn du Photshop schon kannst, ist es nicht schwer sich da einzuarbeiten.
Mit Corel habe ich noch nie gearbeitet, weiß also nicht wie das da läuft.

Mein Tip also: Adobe Indesign! 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Krieter2 (7. November 2005)

Also ich bin der Meinung, daß man alles mit Photoshop bewerkstelligen kann. 
Wie bereits von foxx21 angedeutet, könntest Du das Design jeder einzelnen Seite erstellen und diese dann später zusammen fügen.

Beispiel:

Angenommen, Du willst die Einladung in der Gesamtgröße eines DinA6 Flyers haben, dann legst Du im Grunde genommen einfach 4 Dokumente in DinA7 und 2 Dokumente in DinA6 an.

Wenn Du die 1. Seite fertig hast ziehst Du diese in das im Querformat angelegte DinA6 Dokument. Wenn Du die Dateigrössen richtig eingestellt hast wirst Du merken, dass die DinA7 Seite genau ins Dokument "hineinschnappt". 

Achte darauf, dass die Dpi Einstellungen der Dokuments gleich sind - Also in deinem Beispiel müssen alle 6 Dokumente in 300 dpi eingestellt sein. Es reicht also nicht aus nur die Dateigröße in cm richtig einzustellen. Auch die dpi Einstellung muss berücksichtigt werden.

Ansonsten erscheint deine A7 Seite im neuem Dokument zu klein oder zu groß und Du weisst nich warum  . Ich hab noch ne kleine Ilustration beigefügt:


----------



## Duddle (7. November 2005)

Als ich das damals gemacht habe hab ich mir auch einfach zwei Dateien (Vorder/Rückseite) erstellt und die schlicht mit einer Hilfslinie in Links/Rechts geteilt.

Denn warum man für eine simple Karte gleich Indesign anschmeissen muss, erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz  

Duddle


----------



## metty (8. November 2005)

Krieter2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich bin der Meinung, daß man alles mit Photoshop bewerkstelligen kann.
> Wie bereits von foxx21 angedeutet, könntest Du das Design jeder einzelnen Seite erstellen und diese dann später zusammen fügen.



Das hätte ich früher auch gedacht. Aber:
Wenn du die Einladungen druckst, wie schneidest du sie aus? Mit Photoshop kannst du nur mit Mühe und Not und mit viel viel Hand- und Kleinarbeit Schnittmarken in deine Dokumente machen. Desweiteren werden Dateien in Photoshop riesig groß. Für den Digitaldruck mag das ja noch ausnahmsweise akzeptabel sein, es könnte sich ja um einen Laien von Gestalter halten, aber geb mal 170 MB (oder größer) große PSD Dateien an eine Offsetdruckerei ab. Die lachen dich aus. Kein Witz. Mir ist das selbst alles schon passiert. Auch beim Digitaldruck (ich hatte einen Flyer in PS gestaltet der 500 mal ausgedruckt werden sollte) gab es ohne Ende Probleme. Da musste ich dann die A6 Flyer selbst auf einem A3 Dokument montieren, Schnittmarken manuell hinzufügen und und und. Am Ende hatte ich eine 420 MB große A3 Datei, die ausgedruckt wurde. Dauerte aber auch ein wenig.

*MERKE: Photoshop ist ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und ein Gestaltungsprogramm für Webseiten aber KEIN Layoutprogramm!*

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Duddle (8. November 2005)

kniedel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber geb mal 170 MB (oder größer) große PSD Dateien an eine Offsetdruckerei ab



Nehmen die kein .pdf? (Keine Ahnung, aber ich hab es immer so gelesen, dass pdf Standard sei)

Also für kleine Sachen wie diese Einladung reicht Photoshop doch locker aus. Gerade wegen den Preisen, die ein gescheites Layoutprogramm hat.
Schnittmarkierungen bei einem Heim-Ausdruck und bei einer Auflage von 20 Stück oder so sind wohl auch nicht nötig… (lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren)


Duddle


----------



## metty (8. November 2005)

Duddle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nehmen die kein .pdf? (Keine Ahnung, aber ich hab es immer so gelesen, dass pdf Standard sei)



Klar nehmen die PDF. Nur kann man mit Photoshop PDF schreiben? Ja, Photoshop PDF. Ab Version CS. Aber dieses PDF ist ziemlich sch***, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Als Komprimierung kann man JPG oder Zip einstellen. Da kann ich dann auch gleich ein Tiff nehmen. Schriften einbetten bereitet Probleme und die Schnittmarken, die das PDF ja erst richtig sinnig machen kann man auch nicht platzieren.



			
				Duddle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also für kleine Sachen wie diese Einladung reicht Photoshop doch locker aus. Gerade wegen den Preisen, die ein gescheites Layoutprogramm hat.
> Schnittmarkierungen bei einem Heim-Ausdruck und bei einer Auflage von 20 Stück oder so sind wohl auch nicht nötig… (lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren)
> 
> 
> Duddle



Ich würde mal sagen, jedes Projekt, dass zur Druckerei gebracht wird, sollte Schnittmarken haben. Für 20 Einladungen gehe ich auch nicht zur Druckerei, sondern zum Copyshop. Aber, dann schneide ich das auch selber aus. So mit Schere. Basteln. Toll 
Und wegen den Preisen eines Layoutprogrammes: Ist genau so teuer wie Photoshop. Wer sich für 20 Einladungen Photoshop kauft, hat meiner Meinung nach irgendwas auch noch nicht verstanden.
Wir wissen ja auch garnicht wieviele Einladungen der Threadersteller machen will, oder?

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung: PS ist kein Layoutprogramm. Aber vielleicht ist das wohl eher Ansichtssache. Hier zumindest. 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Collega (8. November 2005)

habs jetzt mit photoshop gemacht und es passt so halbwegs;

corel draw ist aber schon ein layoutprog. oder?


hab da jetzt gleich noch ne andere frage: hab gestern nach dem abspeichern einfach photoshop geschlossen und wollt jetzt vorhin noch kleine änderungen machen (zentrieren usw.); jetzt ist das ganze aber nicht mehr auf einzelnen ebenen sondern auf eine zusammengefasst obwohl ich nichts gemacht hab. Wie kann ich das wieder ändern?


Einladung 

Einladung 1


----------



## metty (8. November 2005)

Wenn du es als JPG abgespeichert hast - garnicht.
Wenn dann würde ich es auch als PSD abspeichern. *rolleyes*   

//Edit: Nochmal schnell zur Erklärung: JPGs unterstützen keine Ebenen. Das tun nur Tiff und das Photoshopformat PSD.

Ha, noch ein Vorteil des Layoutprogrammes


----------



## Krieter2 (8. November 2005)

Nun ja, wenn Du aus dem Photoshop-Dokument heraus eine JPG-Datei gemacht hast, werden natürlich alle Ebenen die Du angelegt hast automatisch auf eine Ebene gepackt. 

Die komprimierte Datei, in diesem Falle wird ohne dass Du das direkt merkst in dein gewähltes Zielverzeichnis abgelegt - Die Original-PSD müsste jedoch erhalten geblieben sein. Vielleicht bist Du einfach über die JPG.PSD Endung irritiert. Ich weiss es nicht.

Es kommt jedoch noch was anderes in Frage:
Sehr wahrscheinlich hast Du bei jeder fertigen Seite alles auf eine Hintergrundebene reduziert, um die Seite bequemer ins neue A6 Dokument zu ziehen. 

Das ist an sich auch nich weiter schlimm, wenn man im nachhinein nicht vergisst im Protokoll des DinA7 Dokuments die Aktion "auf eine Ebene reduzieren" zu löschen bzw. den Vorgang mit Strg+Z rückgängig zu machen, um dann die Datei mit all Ihren Ebenen abzuspeichern. 

Diesen Arbeitsschritt kann man leicht vergessen  

Schau unter den Eigenschaften des Dokuments nach, ob es sich tatsächlich um eine PSD-Datei handelt. Wenn ja, dann ist wohlmöglich alles zu spät und es hilft möglicherweise nur ein Daten-Backup.


----------



## Collega (8. November 2005)

es ist jetzt als Hintergrund gespeichert mit so einem Schloss nebenbei. Wo wär das .psd? Abgespeichert hab ich es nicht als .psd und ich hab das gestern alles gemacht.


----------



## metty (8. November 2005)

Wenn du es nicht als .psd abgespeichert hast kannst du es auch nicht mehr ändern.
Naja, mit retuschieren und fuschen vielleicht doch noch 

Dein Schloss heißt, dass sich alles auf einer fixierten Hintergrundebene befindet. Ergo: Nichts zu machen, sorry. 

Gruß, Matthias


----------

